# Fish ID Time!



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Buddy of mine caught this outta Deer Creek last night. I've never caught a rainbow with patterning like this, and as far as I know, rainbows don't ever develop a spotting pattern quite like this. I could be wrong, though. Very very possible I'm wrong on that one.

However, if it isn't a rainbow, my thoughts went to a brownbow. What are your thoughts?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rainbow


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is weird, I'm stumped.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Brown>>O


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool fish. Tiger markings/Unmistakable rainbow markings. it's a new breed, a Tigerbow. That would make a heck of a fighting trout. Awesome fish for sure!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

bowhunter said:


> Cool fish. Tiger markings/Unmistakable rainbow markings. it's a new breed, a Tigerbow. That would make a heck of a fighting trout. Awesome fish for sure!


I would pay some serious money to catch a Tigerbow! Bows seem to have a deliberate, head-shaking fight while tigers just rip line for hours. Imagine the two together.....sigh.

Seriously tho. What is this fish? It's very possible it's just a rainbow with fancy spotting. as I said in the OP, I've never seen a rainbow like this and I don't think they get patterns like this, but it's incredibly possible I'm wrong about that.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I've caught hundreds (if not thousands) of rainbows and have never seen one like this. This fish is pretty unique. Image how he would look if he ever makes it to 24+ inches. that'd be a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Plus the markings on the back aren't brown trout like at all. They have more of a Char Family (brook trout) look.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I think its a rainbow that has an amateur tattoo artist for a girlfriend...


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

bowhunter said:


> Plus the markings on the back aren't brown trout like at all. They have more of a Char Family (brook trout) look.


The DWR said it's a bow. The spots will change as he gets older.

I'm with you, I've caught a fair amount of bows in my day, both wild and hatchery-raised. Never seen one with a spotting pattern like this.

Just goes to show the massive amount of variance. It's really cool.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are some wierdly marked rainbows in Deer Creek... more than I've seen anywhere else.


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There's 2 strains in deer Creek. I've caught some similar to this pic up closer to the river inlet at Charleston.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

You catch that thing from shore? I never had any luck fishing Deer Creek from shore.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

What kind of fish is this? I caught it somewhere in Utah, I think?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

A pretty one!
Male brookie on spawn mode


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm watching this one....


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure looks like a brookie, but it could very well be a splake. Tail looks more square than forked though.

Undecided.:noidea:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd call that one.........................................a trophy. :first:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Carp


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

another 1-I


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> another 1-I


This made me laugh.


----------

